
A few hundred of the thousands of rejection slips I've got over the years - bookofjoe
https://knottpoetry.blogspot.com/
======
bookofjoe
Appreciation of Bill Knott: [https://www.bookofjoe.com/2014/05/let-us-now-
praise-bill-kno...](https://www.bookofjoe.com/2014/05/let-us-now-praise-bill-
knott.html)

------
rewritteninrust
Had a professor who used to wallpaper his closet with his rejection letters.
Was very reassuring to hear that from a successful writer when I was an
insecure 17 year old.

